# Ceiling cat has a new nemesis.



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

It's a fight to the death.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

does friuit owl have any powers, or is he just real tasty?


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> does friuit owl have any powers, or is he just real tasty?


I think he does. He has the power to make you hungry. It's very powerful.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> does friuit owl have any powers, or is he just real tasty?


I think he does. He has the power to make you hungry. It's very powerful.
[/quote]

what was ceiling cats powers, in the first place?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> does friuit owl have any powers, or is he just real tasty?


I think he does. He has the power to make you hungry. It's very powerful.
[/quote]

what was ceiling cats powers, in the first place?
[/quote]

dude hes in the freaking ceiling!!!!
how could he get more powerfull!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

;-)


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

BULLZNAKE: HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

O'fruty


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

take that ceiling cat!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

who can forget his original nemesis....oolong the rabbit

or pancake rabbit


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh good.

Because I was worried that acestro might be running out of jokes to beat into the ground


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

wheres ceiling dog?


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

VENOM said:


> wheres ceiling dog?


Up paris hilton's ass?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

Betta WATCH YO SELF!

Here comes Ceiling Cat's homies:

This is TomCat Brady:










Heres Charley...he thinks he's a panda


















Officer Leroy..YEA WHATEVER:










GodWarrior Cat:










GodWarrior Cat after a binge


















This poor cat was born with a good beer defiency, and morhped into Bud Light







It is now known as Tastetillus Likus Pissai










This is Harry, the Hippy:










and last but not least...

El Kitty Inferno himself...



















I know the names were lame, but Im on short notice here!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Betta WATCH YO SELF!
> 
> Here comes Ceiling Cat's homies:
> 
> ...


someone went waaaaaaaaaay beyond the call of duty for this one


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Betta WATCH YO SELF!
> 
> Here comes Ceiling Cat's homies:


My owl isn't scared of them ****


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

omg I'm losing it

I'm not sure I've ever laughed this hard at a thread.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

VENOM said:


> wheres ceiling dog?


he's right here and he is bad

View attachment 103875


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> Oh good.
> 
> Because I was worried that acestro might be running out of jokes to beat into the ground


I'm in overload mode...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i foudn the fruitowls nemisis


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ceiling cat peed on that guys head a long time ago. (hence the hairloss)

also...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

acestro said:


> Ceiling cat peed on that guys head a long time ago. (hence the hairloss)
> 
> also...


LoL!
You win for now...Im out of jokes....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Ceiling cat peed on that guys head a long time ago. (hence the hairloss)
> 
> also...


LoL!
You win for now...Im out of jokes....
[/quote]

Not me


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

acestro said:


> Not me


Hehehehe...well, meet Ceiling cats arch nemisis


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

acestro said:


> ...


Looks like Fruit Owl has the last laugh, even if he IS going to get turned into a watermelon smoothie...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

you underestimate the cat....


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

hahaha







enough! this is too much


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ceiling cat is very very crafty.

Even I thought he really had an appointment.

amazing. simply amazing.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

acestro said:


> Ceiling cat is very very crafty.
> 
> Even I thought he really had an appointment.
> 
> amazing. simply amazing.


LoL!
Too smooth.
















*EDIT:*

Beware, fruit owl has friends.....


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

ceiling cat.....

who found him first?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think it was b_ack...

but he's not leaving any time soon.

View attachment 103887


Fruit Owl's friends are scary, however....

View attachment 103891


....who could this mystery friend of Ceiling Cat be?....

....

WHALE PENIS


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

whoah, ProdigalMarine are you okay? You've been trying to post for over 30 minutes? Ceiling Cat wonders what you have in store for Whale Penis.

I cant believe I just typed that. Am I getting dumber?

View attachment 103897

...

Dont forget these guys are on call too... Fat people LOVE Ceiling Cat, it's true.

View attachment 103900


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Fruit owl using his vast fruity connections has found ceiling cats "kryptonite".......

*CATNIP*

....this is what happens after ceiling cat and his cronies are exposed to catnip....










EDIT: It took me 30minutes because I just found out Im getting a NAM (Navy-Marine Corps Achievement Metal)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

In case of such an emergency, Ceiling Cat will not hesitate to break glass...

View attachment 103899




> EDIT: It took me 30minutes because I just found out Im getting a NAM (Navy-Marine Corps Achievement Metal)


Cool! Congrats! See what goofing off on p-fury gets you?

View attachment 103901

...

also, in a case of extreme irony, Ceiling Cat pee neutralizes all chemical properties of catnip.

Fruit Owl rotting yet?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Hehehe....mess with the fruit owl and be prepared to be de-juiced!

Meet Fruit Owls old friend, Bob Barker


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ceiling Cats pee has obviously been on this guys head too







Sorry Bob!


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

REPENT!!!

View attachment 103911


View attachment 103910


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Try as you all may, there is no match for this team...

I warn you all, I have a huge modelling project due, therefore I will do ANYTHING besides what I'm supposed to do!!! The first fat posts came when a takehome test was due.







The good news.... it's the last class I'll ever take (it's for my PhD).


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

acestro said:


> Try as you all may, there is no match for this team...
> 
> I warn you all, I have a huge modelling project due, therefore I will do ANYTHING besides what I'm supposed to do!!! The first fat posts came when a takehome test was due.:laugh: The good news.... it's the last class I'll ever take (it's for my PhD).


why does that hamster thing look like its comiing out of that fat dudes ass?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Try as you all may, there is no match for this team...
> 
> I warn you all, I have a huge modelling project due, therefore I will do ANYTHING besides what I'm supposed to do!!! The first fat posts came when a takehome test was due.:laugh: The good news.... it's the last class I'll ever take (it's for my PhD).


why does that hamster thing look like its comiing out of that fat dudes ass?
[/quote]

Because that's the last place you would think to look for him! HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Awwww.... no more posts? Now I have to work


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

...

I apologize, I dont know what's wrong with me


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thanks guys, made this morning a little less depressing!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

holy sh*t i love ceiling cat...more than life


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

damn you guys are funny lol


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

acestro said:


> ...
> 
> I apologize, I dont know what's wrong with me


Stop eating fruit owl you god damn cat


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Ceiling cat is the the one and only original....

Ceiling cat rules....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

acestro said:


> ...
> 
> I apologize, I dont know what's wrong with me


f**k ceiling cat, salute Major Dog and his 120mm vulcan cannon


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> Stop eating fruit owl you god damn cat










He shouldn't have peed on him first tho....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> f**k ceiling cat, salute Major Dog and his 120mm vulcan cannon


Ah, you'll learn sooner or later....

Ceiling cat hypnotises Major Dog and tells him to take a major dump.

Ceiling cat has powers you've only dreamed of. He eats bullets and shits ice cream.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

acestro said:


> f**k ceiling cat, salute Major Dog and his 120mm vulcan cannon


Ah, you'll learn sooner or later....

Ceiling cat hypnotises Major Dog and tells him to take a major dump.










Ceiling cat has powers you've only dreamed of. He eats bullets and shits ice cream.:nod:
[/quote]

wtf is wrong with ceiling cat in that picture? he doesnt look like hes hypnotising, he looks like hes trippin out from fruit owls catnips :laugh:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Actually his face looks a little scared...

...of the cat pee coming from above!!!

:laugh:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

acestro said:


> Actually his face looks a little scared...
> 
> ...of the cat pee coming from above!!!
> 
> :laugh:


Thats not the face of fear, thats the face of confidence, courage and "who gives a f*ck where you pee" look...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh, he'll care where the pee goes...









Ceiling cat will be unavailable temporarily while he drinks several beers to recharge his terrifying bladder.....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

acestro said:


> Oh, he'll care where the pee goes...:nod:
> 
> Ceiling cat will be unavailable temporarily while he drinks several beers to recharge his terrifying bladder.....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

the owl is fucked


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Major dog is but one of many who have tried to touch.....

...the untouchable.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

....:laugh: stoic face.... that dog looks terrified!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Best thread in a long time!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Normally, I'd contribute something to counter what you did to my Major Dog....but I gotta get some work done in order for me to skate-out to a Padres/Diamondbacks game this afternoon. Free tickets from the owner baby!

Normally, I'd contribute something to counter what you did to my Major Dog....but I gotta get some work done in order for me to skate-out to a Padres/Diamondbacks game this afternoon. Free tickets from the owner baby!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

View attachment 104111


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You just think Ceiling Cat is gay because he watches people masturbate.

Wait, that is pretty gay.



ProdigalMarine said:


> Normally, I'd contribute something to counter what you did to my Major Dog....but I gotta get some work done in order for me to skate-out to a Padres/Diamondbacks game this afternoon. Free tickets from the owner baby!
> 
> Normally, I'd contribute something to counter what you did to my Major Dog....but I gotta get some work done in order for me to skate-out to a Padres/Diamondbacks game this afternoon. Free tickets from the owner baby!


Bragging about tickets from the owner once is enough! Geez!....


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

acestro said:


> Normally, I'd contribute something to counter what you did to my Major Dog....but I gotta get some work done in order for me to skate-out to a Padres/Diamondbacks game this afternoon. Free tickets from the owner baby!
> 
> Normally, I'd contribute something to counter what you did to my Major Dog....but I gotta get some work done in order for me to skate-out to a Padres/Diamondbacks game this afternoon. Free tickets from the owner baby!


Bragging about tickets from the owner once is enough! Geez!....
[/quote]








I don't think ceiling cat is







The text wasn't what was important. What was important was Ceiling Cat Radar which means ceiling cat sees everything hehe.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oops, I completely misunderstood!

Ceiling cat does see all (and Major Dog is kinda ghey)

Ceiling cat pees on me for being a non-believer.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

holy sh*t I wish I came into the lounge more often. This is awsome. And where does celing cat get all this piss form I gotta drink alot to pee that much. And what if he doesn't have anybody to pee on does he pee in the celing? wouldn't it start to stink up there?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

nothing can beat my dog


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

acestro said:


> Normally, I'd contribute something to counter what you did to my Major Dog....but I gotta get some work done in order for me to skate-out to a Padres/Diamondbacks game this afternoon. Free tickets from the owner baby!
> 
> Normally, I'd contribute something to counter what you did to my Major Dog....but I gotta get some work done in order for me to skate-out to a Padres/Diamondbacks game this afternoon. Free tickets from the owner baby!


Bragging about tickets from the owner once is enough! Geez!....
[/quote]

the computer freaked out on me, i didnt even know i did it twice. sucks to be stuck in a ceiling huh?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

TheTyeMan said:


> the computer freaked out on me, i didnt even know i did it twice. sucks to be stuck in a ceiling huh?


From what I know he stays there by choice :nod:

Always good to have the high ground :laugh:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Looks like I found a "rare" video of ceiling cat out of his ceiling and being cornered by Maj Dog and his troops!

:laugh:

Ceiling Cat cornered


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Dude, nobody likes major dog. Major dog is like the Stanford Tree.... a less than superb idea :rasp:

...


----------

